#kubuntu-council 2017-11-06
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @clivejo, Great Job, thanks @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie was it straight forward to publish ?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> So so
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Took two hours to download and upload it to YouTube
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://youtu.be/issSN_G0s1Q
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Good or bad?
<acheronuk> mostly good
<valorie> good grief matrix is bumpy today
#kubuntu-council 2017-11-07
<mparillo> Good enough to share?
<mparillo> It looks funny. He is not on 5.11 yet.
<valorie> off for much of the evening
<clivejo> Will someone write a few paragraphs for the front page of the website please?
<acheronuk> clivejo: paragraphs of what?
<acheronuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25911657/
 * acheronuk hides
<clivejo> Kubuntu is an operating system built by a worldwide community of developers, testers, supporters and translators.
<clivejo> Kubuntu is a free, complete, and open-source alternative to Windows and Mac OS X which contains everything you need to work, play or share. Check out the Feature Tour if you would like to learn more!
<clivejo> to include the fact we use KDE sofware
<clivejo> as per Michael's comments
<acheronuk> Perhaps just "GOOD STUFF" in 48 pt with sparkles?
 * acheronuk is no good and marketing speak
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> A first step would be making the last names lowercase :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> no
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> LOL
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, I won't stop :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I don't care
<valorie> I'll work on it when I return home from the dentist
#kubuntu-council 2017-11-08
<acheronuk> please test plasma 5.11.3 for artful in backports-landing
<acheronuk> seems good here so far :)
<acheronuk> I am quite busy today, but would like to push that update tonight or tomorrow, since it's now mostly papercut bugfixes
<mparillo> Plasma 5.11.3 from backports-landing looks good to me. I posted to -devel. We don't use kanban cards for this do we?
<clivejo> on the first slide for Kubuntu Cafe Live why is there no e in welcom ?
<acheronuk> clivejo: modern way to spell it :P
<clivejo> I keep missing these memos :(
<clivejo> thought the cool kids spell it welcum
<acheronuk> just an error not worth stopping for
<clivejo> hide it from Simon and his OCD
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, REEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :P
 * clivejo strokes tsimonq2 there there, its okay, let it go
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @IrcsomeBot, *it's
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> PMSL
<clivejo> who is Human Being?
 * acheronuk rings an emergency Philosopher to answer that question
<clivejo> could we have a meeting to look at the website?
<acheronuk> we could. not tonight for me
<clivejo> I agree Contribute and Support should be combined
<clivejo> but want to have some discussion on it
<clivejo> also think there should be more contact details for the Community Managers
<valorie> I don't want to do individual support, unless there is a personal issue
<valorie> community channels are good for everything IMO
<wxl> um do i have a kubuntu.org alias and i don't know it?
<valorie> are you a Kubuntu member?
<wxl> yes
<valorie> then ya do
<valorie> your launchpad id+kubuntu.org
<wxl> and it directs to the main email for lp?
<valorie> I believe so yes
<valorie> so it can't be your LP email
<valorie> which seems counterintuitive, but that's the way it is
<acheronuk> wxl@kubuntu.org should go to your LP 'contact address'
<wxl> it does work. cool. :)
 * clivejo dances
<wxl> added to lp :)
<clivejo> yipppeee
 * clivejo wonders could we have a contact form on website -> a mailing list
<valorie> well, we could do an include maybe, of the ML webpage?
<clivejo> valorie: to make contact bit eaier
<clivejo> easier
<valorie> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-devel -- of the subscription form part
<valorie> it is possible to do an include in a wiki page of part or all of another wiki page
<valorie> dunno how that is done in WP though
<clivejo> not recommended
<valorie> then a link should do it
<clivejo> wow tsimonq2 gets around!
<tsimonq2> Oh?
<clivejo> poppig up in all kinds of vidoes
<tsimonq2> Really? :P
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGpmZb0XW0U
<clivejo> bedtime viewing
<clivejo> Debian policy
 * clivejo yawns
 * clivejo giggles at Simon saying "directory"
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @IrcsomeBot, But why? :P
<clivejo> you say it funny
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> How are you supposed to say it? :P
<clivejo> the right way :P
<valorie> lol
<valorie> this is so cool -- found a collateral of an collateral ancestor named Isaac Newton Sheppard
<valorie> b. 1888
<valorie> very forward thinking time !
#kubuntu-council 2017-11-09
<tsimonq2> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/call-for-contributors-to-the-ubuntu-weekly-newsletter/1539 :))
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-11-3-bugfix-release-now-in-backports-ppa-for-artful-aardvark-17-10/
<ahoneybun> damn acheronuk lol
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: why damn?
<ahoneybun> simon asked to join the website team lol
 * acheronuk rolls eyes
<ahoneybun> what?
<acheronuk> just not sure if amusing or annoying
<ahoneybun> amusing lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, I want to have edit rights :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @clivejo, Someone from Russia, Ural mtns
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I would not support Simon on Web Team. Need to keep it tight, and well Simon, love you n all but you can be a bit too do-ocratic.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ditto
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Awww :P
<valorie> huh, I hadn't heard about that community.u.c discourse site
<valorie> seems like people can't resist asking for technical help there, however
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ooo do you have a link ?
<acheronuk> https://community.ubuntu.com/
#kubuntu-council 2017-11-10
<valorie> thank you so much for backports, acheronuk
<valorie> just need to restart to see 'em
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @valorie, +1
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Looks like clivejo broke KCI :P
#kubuntu-council 2017-11-11
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'm thinking of sending appeal to kubuntu users list to ask for help with marketing and promotion any objections?
<clivejo> what are you going to say?
<valorie> sounds like a good idea, @sick_rimmit
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Happy Saturday valorie :)
<valorie> same to you, tsimonq2
<clivejo> Qt plugin for LibreOffice?
<acheronuk> yrs
<acheronuk> yes
<clivejo> know anything about it?>
<acheronuk> just it's only an initial port. mostly unthemed. was a guy taking to JR about it in neon irc the other day, saying help was welcome
<clivejo> is it separate from the main source?
<acheronuk> no
<acheronuk> https://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/core/tree/vcl/qt5
<valorie> that guy talking was afaik one of the devels from Munich
<valorie> we should work with 'em more
<valorie> I didn't have much to offer technically at Akademy
<clivejo> need to add the plugin to our seed to use it?
<acheronuk> it's not in a released libreoffice yet
<clivejo> :(
<acheronuk> we have the kde4 version still
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+package/libreoffice-kde
<clivejo> sad
<acheronuk> clivejo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25942572/
<acheronuk> looks like Win95. LOL
<acheronuk> might grab a nightly build and have a look sometime
<valorie> why has Ubuntu kept sending out such an old version?
<valorie> I suppose because Debian does
<valorie> sad indeed
<acheronuk> valorie: what? ubuntu has the newest release branch of libreoffice
<valorie> ah
<valorie> so it isn't ported yet to Qt5/fw5?
<acheronuk> the only branch that has this Qt5 VCL plugin port is upstream libreoffoce master, of what will be libreoffice 6 some time in the future
<valorie> I suppose that is an enormous job
<valorie> otoh, they do have professionals working on it
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I went to one LO talk at akademy -- they have quite a robust presence around the world
<valorie> and a healthy foundation
<acheronuk> yep. it will get there
<acheronuk> plus if we really need to, we can use the GTK plugin with breeze-gtk
<acheronuk> which in a bizarre way, actually does some stuff nicer than the old kde4 one!
<acheronuk> :) https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleasePlan/6.0
<acheronuk> so they have until Feb to get it good ;)
<valorie> not quite in time for Bionic
<valorie> probably
<acheronuk> March 1st is our feature freeze
<acheronuk> so ubuntu could get 6.0.0 in, then update to 6.0.1 or 6.0.2 by final freeze
<acheronuk> *if* ubuntu wants to that is
<acheronuk> who knows
<valorie> release team might make the effort if prodded
#kubuntu-council 2017-11-12
<clivejo> acheronuk: could it be packaged separately as a new source until it eventually comes down via debian?
<acheronuk> ask the libreoffice devs. I have no idea how much it depends on stuff only in that master branch
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2017-November/011487.html
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I would appreciate a retweet from @kubuntu: https://twitter.com/tsimonq2/status/929828571513872390
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> done
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
#kubuntu-council 2019-11-04
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> "We would like to proceed quickly so we don't miss the holiday retail season."
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'm skeptical here
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> How much of a "background check" have we given this guy?
<RikMills> Yeah, I doubt that is doable
<RikMills> A web developer laptop is not a 'seasonal gift' anyway!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> ^^
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @tsimonq2, @Sick_Rimmit ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Relax, we're already in discussion with Canonical legal, and they are doing further investigations
#kubuntu-council 2019-11-05
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Kubuntu Laptops - Status Update … Canonical legal are going to provide MSM a Trademark license, and are working on that. There is a call Google/Hangout to discuss. …  Friday 8am Pacific / 9am Mountain/ 4pm UK time. … If you want to attend, here is a link. … https://meet.google.com/wsq-dwwt-emh … Rest of the plans look feasible.
<valorie> good on Canonical!
<valorie> tsimonq2: everyone wants to sell by the holidays
<valorie> literally half of sales are in Nov/Dec
<valorie> the rest of them in August for "back to school
<valorie> "
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> This is a really nice machine for a good price too, I am excited about this
 * valorie doesn't need another laptop
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Everyone ALWAYS needs another laptop. 😆
<valorie> two is enough!
<valorie> unless my travel baby dies, which I Do Not Want
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> I think I would like one, but they're going to be US only to start wth. Maybe next year we might get them in the EU, then I will buy one.
#kubuntu-council 2019-11-08
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @Sick_Rimmit What would any proceeds be paid to? The Ubuntu community fund, or Kubuntu account?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Good question, I feel it should be the Kubuntu account, but I will make sure to ask.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @Sick_Rimmit, So do I, quite strongly. To be clear, I mean the one that Jonathan Riddell still administers.
<Mamarok> yep, should definitely go the the Kubuntu account
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @RikMills needs some new hardware to build cool stuff on.
<valorie> if there was any public accounting, I'd be fine with it going to the ubuntu community fund
<valorie> however, there is zero or close to it
<valorie> I ask for close $2000 each year for airfare and hotels
<valorie> and have not been turned down yet
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Hello council.. Today we concluded a call in regard to the Kubuntu laptop. Canonical are providing MSM the company proposing to sell the laptop, with a trademark agreement.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> I have been working with Mike from MSM to draft a short term agreement, which I have currently as a google document, which I will post a link for shortly.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> I have left the details of the laptop from pages 3 onwards for easy reference, however I would see these becoming two separate documents prior to any authorisation by the council.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> https://docs.google.com/document/d/12PttOinOAuWETQsyNR3AJAqMbvGJfZ24YMH9_3rmBZ4/edit?usp=sharing
<valorie> sounds like a good idea to split them
<valorie> thank so much for taking the initiative in this, Rick
<valorie> wow, $48 each
<valorie> that seems generous
<valorie> first point under "Reasoning" Vasty > vastly
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> These are expensive laptops, that are designed as direct competitors the $3400 MacBook Pro
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> 👀
<valorie> "The MBP keyboard has 0.2mm of travel and costs $800 to replace if dust blocks a key" -- this is a sales point?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> MBP = MacBook Pro
<valorie> oh
<valorie> it should say MacBook Pro each time
<valorie> really
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Its a competitor critique, although personally I see no point in making the comparison
<valorie> well, it should spell out MacBook each time imo
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes, I agree I'll Global replace
<valorie> hmmm, their first linked doc says "Kubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative"
<valorie> we are not a derivative
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Ooo let me look at that
<valorie> https://mmikowski.github.io/k19-10-guide/
<valorie> nice guide to setting up a VM though
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Agreed
<valorie> that is a very complete guide though, although I disagree with some of the choices
<valorie> and he has some typos
<valorie> copius highly currated software > copious highly curated
<valorie> for instance
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Could fork it, and issue a PR 😃
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Some of the objective specifics are too vague, I'll comment later
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Thanks @tsimonq2
